# Hollow Body Electrics...



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey look! My very first post! I need some help. I've been playing acoustics for a number of years but a friend of mine lets me play iwth his electric toys. Last summer he handed me an Epiphone hollow-body electric. Now I want one . Not specifically an Epiphone (I can't remember the exact model). What are some good hollow-bodies for under $1k? (And an embarrassing question so I don't sound like a dork when I walk into the store - is it pronounced EpiPHONE or Epiphany?)

Thanks!
Cadence


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Theres a few here for sale. Also the Kijiji/ and Craigslist has had lots listed in the last couple of weeks. Seems like people are liquidating be xmas.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I like my Yamaha SA500 (under $500 with case), and I bet you would, too, but YOU CAN'T HAVE IT-IT'S MINE! LOL! Seriously, check one out if you can find one.
-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do you mean a hollowbody (no centre block, hollow inside) or a semi hollowbody (a wood block running inside, down the centre of the body)?


----------



## gearupmusic (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey:

I would definitly go for Epiphone Sheraton II. The neck is very comfortable and the pickups are awesome. With the gold hardware and cool inlays on headstock, it sure is an eye catcher with good sound!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Do you mean a hollowbody (no centre block, hollow inside) or a semi hollowbody (a wood block running inside, down the centre of the body)?



I'm wondering the same thing.

With up to about 1K to spend, you should be able to get a VERY nice axe. 

What amp are you considering and how much cash have you allocated for the amp?

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'd answer your second question, but I have to go answer the *telephony*:smile:


Brilliant:food-smiley-004:

So it is "Epi*phoney*" then? 

(like as in "wanna be a Gibson" ? ....sorry, couldn't resist.)

BTW...No offense to Epiphone intended, I like them and own one.

Dave


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Epiphoney eh!

I've using that one for a while.

It's a joke.

I'd look for a used Guild Starfire, sometimes they go cheap sometimes and the old ones are really nice guitars. Top drawer luthier like stuff.

This one is a little over budget but I'd bet it's WAY better than the Epiphone.



> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Guild-Starfire-I...ryZ41436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


At $900 this would be a deal to beat any newer Epiphone IMHO.



> http://cgi.ebay.com/Guild-Starfire-...73794008QQihZ010QQcategoryZ2385QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't stop gawking at this thing 

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9151 

but I am at my limit of seven guitars in the house..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Epiphone Dot is a pretty good budget axe. Mine came with absolute crap for tuners, even though the literature said they were Grovers, they were not. Black chrome Gotoh 510s solved that problem, and the only other thing I've done is install strap lock buttons. The pickups are bland but servicable, and eventually they'll be replaced, but since the guitar was only $300 as a factory second (finish flaw) the extra investment doesn't hurt. In the end it's still a great player's instrument.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have an semi-hollowbody Washburn OE-30-TS... for the price it's a good guitar, but pretty heavy weight.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> You could always clear out the A100 and the Leslies to make some room. I could be persuaded to help with that!


Start with this thing.....


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

If your looking at semi hollows I have this awesome Landscape semi hollow available. 
Very nice guitar, comes with a case and priced nice too...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

These are pretty inexpensive and I tried one recently and was really impressed.

http://www.dangelicodirect.biz/D'Angelico.html


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the suggestions! (and the pronounciation correction - I'd rather be mocked anonymously online ) I don't know whether the model I played was semi-hollow or not. Is there a significant weight difference?  It wasn't feather-light but it didn't weigh a ton either.

I have an amp that was actually designed for a bass guitar. I can't recall the brand/model since I'm not really a gearhead, it was a gift, and I don't use it that often for my A/E (apartment & touchy neighbours, 'nuff said). The reason I want a hollow-body is because the one I played still sounded half-decent unplugged, but then with an amp and the tone controls I could get either I nice bluesy sound or classic electric.

Cadence


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Can't stop gawking at this thing
> 
> http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9151
> 
> but I am at my limit of seven guitars in the house..


I still can't believe that no one jumped on that guitar. To be honest, I am kind of glad as it plays and sounds just amazing and I know I will regret selling it. Honestly, it plays and sounds better than some guitars above $2000.

TG


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That your Agile then, the Cool Cat? Nice. I tried to snag one of those a few months back via Craigslist but someone beat me to it. Nice guitars. Overall I've been impressed with Agile stuff. I have an early goldtop LP type from them, prettty faithful specs-wise, and it's a real pleasure to play. Fantastic bang for the buck, too.

Some of the Rondo models are a bit strange, proportions-wise... some bloated-looking LPs, especially in the lower bout, and one or two oddly tweaked SG profiles. Guess that's all about not slavishly copying the originals but in other cases they sure don't seem to mind. But their build quality seems really good.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Maxer said:


> That your Agile then, the Cool Cat? Nice. I tried to snag one of those a few months back via Craigslist but someone beat me to it. Nice guitars. Overall I've been impressed with Agile stuff. I have an early goldtop LP type from them, prettty faithful specs-wise, and it's a real pleasure to play. Fantastic bang for the buck, too.
> 
> Some of the Rondo models are a bit strange, proportions-wise... some bloated-looking LPs, especially in the lower bout, and one or two oddly tweaked SG profiles. Guess that's all about not slavishly copying the originals but in other cases they sure don't seem to mind. But their build quality seems really good.


Yep this one is mine. I've owned about 5 Agiles and this one is very very nice. It's actually quite ridiculous what you can get for low $ these days. This is the Cool Cat _Prestige_ with upgrade pickups, electronics, and an ebony fretboard lofu

TG


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Definitely nice detailing and solid construction. I don't have any semis in my stable... that'll have to change.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Check out the Reverend's. For the money I don't think they can be beat. And there is a couple of Canadian dealers now. Capsule I think is one?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Capsule is definitely one. They got a new shipment in recently... which means that probably most of it is gone already. The Reverend stuff sells fast.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

The more I think about it, I think the Epiphone was a semi-hollow...

And I looked at my amp. For those inquiring minds, it's a bass amp like I said, a Yorkville 50B. I'm willing to trade it for something more suitable, but that would be a whole different thread. 

Cadence


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

ampaholic said:


> Check out the Reverend's. For the money I don't think they can be beat. And there is a couple of Canadian dealers now. Capsule I think is one?


If I had that money to spend I would grab a Reverend Manta Ray for sure. Epiphone Dots are good too, but the Reverend is an overall but guitar IMO.

Dot's are quality guitars though. I don't dig the pickups that much, and the tuners should be swapped (from what I've seen), but Josh Homme of QotSA uses one so it can't be all bad (with the above changes though haha)!

Reverend Manta Ray (Humbuckers)









Manta Ray (P90's)


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

12th fret has this the red Gretsch Electromatic 5129 (w/ DeArmonds) on sale for $669 CDN. 
http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G5126&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1

I have it in blue, and that is a phenomenal hollowbody for the price


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hollow body*

Well guys, I have all the big name guitars, and what do i put up all the time and play.
A cheap,( not too cheap) DeArmond Starfire.. Looks alot like a 335.

I had an Epiphone dot, for awhile that i bought new..And when i got this DEarmond, The Epiphone wasnt even in the same league

The Dearmond gold tone pickups are awesome.I have 3 Dearmonds now..I like them so much.

They have been discountiued, and i see them on ebay once and awhile.

If your stuck on Epiphone Check out the White Epiphone on Craigs list Ottawa. I do believe the guy when he says white is a rare color. he is asking 600.00 Good buy

Rick


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey,... this is pornography! Stop it !!! 

Gawd! I'm glad Capsule Music has been off my my regular travel route since one of my clients offed himself at CAMH.

(believe me - this is how I deal with it)





adamthemute said:


> If I had that money to spend I would grab a Reverend Manta Ray for sure. Epiphone Dots are good too, but the Reverend is an overall but guitar IMO.
> 
> Dot's are quality guitars though. I don't dig the pickups that much, and the tuners should be swapped (from what I've seen), but Josh Homme of QotSA uses one so it can't be all bad (with the above changes though haha)!
> 
> ...


----------



## firebirdfan (Jul 15, 2006)

In addition to the other guitars you are trying out, try out a Gretsch 5120. They are fantastic.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

*Research...*

As per the wonderful suggestions here, I've been doing a bit of web research. I'm leaning towards an Epiphone Sheraton II and the Alleykat looks interesting as well. (I think my friend had the Sheraton). The Epiphone Dot seems to have a lot of complaints about its hardware and general construction. I haven't discounted the Yamaha SA500, but I think the Guild is out of my price range. I can't find ANYTHING about Landscape guitars???

I probably won't have a chance to actually go out and SHOP and play around with anything until after Christmas 

Cadence


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

If you're looking at semi-hollows, maybe I could suggest that you take a look at Paul Reed Smith's SE Semi-hollow custom - that would be my 2 cents.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> 12th fret has this the red Gretsch Electromatic 5129 (w/ DeArmonds) on sale for $669 CDN.
> http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G5126&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1
> 
> I have it in blue, and that is a phenomenal hollowbody for the price


Man, that thing is beautiful. I've got a hankering for a big Gretsch hollowbody with a Bigsby, a la Brian Setzer, but I dont have the bucks for a US model. How is the neck on that guitar? I like a chunkier neck.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Man, that thing is beautiful. I've got a hankering for a big Gretsch hollowbody with a Bigsby, a la Brian Setzer, but I dont have the bucks for a US model. How is the neck on that guitar? I like a chunkier neck.


Full and round C shape. Glossy, but not sticky.


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

For the money the Agile 335 copies are phenomonal replete with flame maple and truly fine craftsmanship and true center block. Check their website!

Scotty


----------

